# Blood Knights vs Black Knights



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

I can't figure out which is better.

I have only heard good about Black Knights. However, I've heard mixed things about Blood Knights. I know the models are expensive, but you can just use alternative models. They're expensive in points too, 2 Black Knights is less than 1 Blood Knight. Blood Knights have only slightly higher stats and are constantly frenzied, while Black Knights have ethereal horses and killing blows.

So, what I'm here to ask is, which do you think is better? A squad of 5 Blood Knights or 10 Black Knights? I'm at a loss... there are so many pros and cons to both.


----------



## Dwarfy2k (Aug 17, 2008)

In all honesty this is like comparing apples and oranges but 5 Blood Knights will wipe the floor with 10 Black Knights. You just have to use them correctly


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Black Knights, due to their flexibility, and Magic equipment options.

One of the worst set ups I face turns these Previously mediocre Heavy Cavalry into nigh unstoppable killing machines.

First of all, this is a hammer unit, and takes 3 heroes, although it can be done with 2 - I've even seen it done with a Lord and 3 Heroes.

Okay - 

Vampire - Level 1, Helm of Commandment, Fly and Sceptre De Noirot. To support, you could give it Avatar of Death and a Great Weapon, but that's not what it's for.

Battle Standard Bearer Wight Lord - Banner of Blood Keep -or- Screaming Banner, Barded Nightmare.

Either/and - Wight Lord with Sword of Kings, or Vampire (Lord) with Death Knight, any other combat oreintated Powers and Magic Items.

Leading a unit of 10 Black Knights, with Banner of the Barrows.

This way you have a unit which is hitting most enemies on 2's, -1 to enemy Fear tests or a 4+ Ward Save vs. Shooting, and can slam through most enemies.


----------



## Count Bathoria (Dec 8, 2008)

thats a nasty black knight unit indeed, but what happens to the rest of the army if you focus so much on just the one unit?


oh, and i am for black knights as i am not shelling out almost $100 for 5 stupid little metal models.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's the problem with hammer units. I have the annoying habit of fielding them, and once people get wise to the shock assault tactics (strangely, Dark Elves never really appealed to me, despite them using the same ideals) I employ, they can begin to tailor their plans to counter. Namely an Anvil unit (Dwarf Hammerers, 25 strong, with the Runic banner that doubles their Unit Strength, makes them immune to Fear Terror etc, and +1 Combat Resolution is the downfall to many Hammer units) with fast/great weapon support is the way to beat them.

However, Vampire Counts do have the benefit over other races in that you can raise units to flank, Block a Great Weapon charge, and all in all, just be a prick over it.

But yes, due to the cheapness, and their flexibility (i.e, you can choose to charge, rather than go Waaaaghh!), you have the option to spend more points on support for them, to become the Game Winning units that others have trouble dealing with.

But for the rest of your Army - 2 Corpse Carts, and shit loads of Zombies.


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

It does depend on your army, blood knights if screened by wolves and with a decent magic base too make them danse too combat will hurt anything, they can take a block if infantry charging THEM in the front in most cases. 

The only reliable way too kill a unit of blood knights is a flank charge with a good static res. and a reasonable damageout put (enough too do a single wound)

Black knights are very much flankers and helpers. Also they can stay in cover and abush out at incoming oposing cavalry

Also at vaz: or you could get 5 blood knights with a BSB, few hundered points cheaper (due too use of 1-2 other vampires with Black knights) 1 less rank and less likly too outnumber, vastly superior damage output though.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Pronoun said:


> So, what I'm here to ask is, which do you think is better? A squad of 5 Blood Knights or 10 Black Knights? I'm at a loss... there are so many pros and cons to both.


If the VC player is good at controlling a frenzied unit and their opponent isn't the king (or queen) of baiting then Blood Knights are far superior to Black Knights. Black Knights are a more versatile, but Blood Knights hit like a train and as *Marcus !* says, they are more than capable of destroying units head on when charging.


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

Count Bathoria, you don't have to spend $90 on them, you can get virtually the same thing for $22 and some modelling skills. Just buy Chaos Knights, remove Chaos symbols, and some vampirey details, paint them black and red, ?????, profit.

Thanks for the advice guys, Blood Knights sound like the ones for me.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

ill do you one better. buy tomb kings horsemen and graveguard, voila you have 8 of them that look awesomeand can be greenstuffed to look even better. thats what im gonna do. the knights of the realm can be added for a a even better look but its a bigger conversion.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

heh if you can get some cheap bloodknights (i got mine for 22$ thank you mis-tag!) they are awesome when facing other elite heavy cav.

I like black knights (convert a box of tomb king cav and grave guard for a cheap alt) for the lower point cost, raising potential, and killing blow.


----------

